# Ultimate Warrior workout video!



## chicken_hawk (Apr 8, 2014)

Ultimate Warrior Workout Video Part 1 - YouTube








I was inspired by my other posts,
Hawk


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 8, 2014)

my fav wrestler of all time!!  ! i love the intensity he brings to the ring !!:devil-smiley-031::devil-smiley-031::devil-smiley-031:


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 8, 2014)

God I used to love him.   Dressed up like him for 3 Halloweens in a row.   Not sure if any of you have seen his recent YouTube videos,  but he'sa real nut!


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 8, 2014)

A legend in the biz. Could have been more if him and McMahon could have worked out their business deals better. I prefer the earlier version of him on the right when he was known as the Dingo Warrior. Had to be about 280 lbs.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 8, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> God I used to love him.   Dressed up like him for 3 Halloweens in a row.   Not sure if any of you have seen his recent YouTube videos,  but he'sa real nut!



yeah... saw his vidwhere he is conducting bootcamp for those "bad" boys...  funny!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 8, 2014)

who wanna send their kids to him??  LOL!


Ultimate Warrior Boot Camp - YouTube


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 8, 2014)

he was also once a competitive bodybuilder and appeared in one of Ellington Darden's HIT book


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 8, 2014)

Wish he and Goldberg were in the same era! Would have been great to see them throw each other around!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 9, 2014)

He is also in a book on Periodazation by Tudor Bumpa. 

And apparently his energy was not just a gimmick.

Hawk


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 9, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> He is also in a book on Periodazation by Tudor Bumpa.
> 
> And apparently his energy was not just a gimmick.
> 
> Hawk



I think it was coke.


----------



## Nattydread (Apr 9, 2014)

One of the best.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 9, 2014)

the dream tag team of him and Sting nvr came thru in WWF


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 9, 2014)

Did he just die today or was that earlier? I just read it somewhere else that he died just days after being inducted into the hall of fame


----------



## MattG (Apr 9, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Did he just die today or was that earlier? I just read it somewhere else that he died just days after being inducted into the hall of fame



What?! Say it aint so bro! Sucked a couple years ago when randy savage went, now the fuckin ultimate warrior?


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 9, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Did he just die today or was that earlier? I just read it somewhere else that he died just days after being inducted into the hall of fame



Damn! Very Sad news!

Pro Wrestling Legend The Ultimate Warrior Dead at 54 - ABC News


----------



## MattG (Apr 9, 2014)

Jesus fucking christ   im honestly really sad right now. Bullshit i tell you. Fuck.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 9, 2014)

MattG said:


> Jesus fucking christ   im honestly really sad right now. Bullshit i tell you. Fuck.



Sorry to be the barer of bad news but just read it and that's y I thought everyone might've been posting about him lately.


----------



## MattG (Apr 9, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Sorry to be the barer of bad news but just read it and that's y I thought everyone might've been posting about him lately.



You didnt hear what the cause was did you? If it wasnt a car wreck or something you know theyre gonna say years of steroid abuse. Fuckers always say that shit.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 9, 2014)

No I don't think it was released yet. It didn't say it on d2's link either


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 9, 2014)

Just saw this as well


----------



## Nattydread (Apr 9, 2014)

I just found out myself.


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 9, 2014)

How weird life is. Here we are talking about him and the next day he dies. I thought he looked healthy. He was very intense though. RIP Warrior. I'm in shock.


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 9, 2014)

He collapsed tonight at 5:50 pm while walking with his wife to the car. Had to be a massive heart attack is my guess. His face showed some high blood pressure last night on RAW. So yeah, I'm sure the media's going to blame it on roids.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 9, 2014)

Here's one I found figured some of y'all would enjoy


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 9, 2014)

It's a damn shame! RIP!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 9, 2014)

Way to young.. RIP.


----------



## srd1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Fucking sux way to young prayers go out to his wife and family.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 10, 2014)

RIP Ultimate Warrior...so many found inspiration in your enthusiasm and dedication.

Hawk


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 10, 2014)

RIP to a legend. He was always my fav wrestler when I was a kid


----------



## Slate23 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm sure the media will blame it on steroids but wrestlers are well known for abusing their bodies in all types of ways. It seems like most of them abused pain killers at one point in their careers.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 10, 2014)

Just read another article that said in more detail it was from a heart attack. I remember watching wrestling a lot back in that era. Seems to me now looking back with the knowledge of other drugs and the amount of intensity he and other wrestlers had back then cocaine would be my guess but I also know people who've never done drugs, aas, drink, or smoked and that were very healthy who have had heart attacks as well. So really who knows its all speculation until they do an autopsy. I know how bad it was when Benoit killed his kids and his wife for our sport so hopefully they don't try to pin it on aas use.


----------



## K1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Posted by Sting this morning...Right before they left to start their wrestling careers in '85:


----------



## TheChosen1 (Apr 11, 2014)

I watched his career take off when he first started wrestling in Mid-South Wrestling, along with his partner, Sting. They were managed by Dutch Mantell (a.k.a Zeb Colter) and later by Frank Dussit.

R.I.P. Ultimate Warrior


----------



## squatster (Mar 31, 2021)

So wild


----------

